# How To Video: My CGI Picture Frame. 8x High Speed.



## HauntNWI (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a, "How To Video" of how I made my Atmosfearfx Unliving Portraits Halloween Prop. 
In the video, you will see materials used, my aging technique as well as how I mounted it.
Enjoy.


----------

